# Some Drawings



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for the quality I don't have a scanner. I'm a beginner.... so I know they aren't the best. 

Dragon:








Brindle Pit Bull:








Doberman (I know this one is kind of funky)








My favorite...Cobra
My husband has a Cobra tattoo that I said I didn't like. I said it didn't look right. He asked me if I could do any better.








Zorse:









Dora: My son added Swiper on here, lol.











My horse for sales:
(I ran out of eraser)


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow for being a beginner these are amazing! 

I LOVE the Zorse and the Cobra. Do you have a deviantart account?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes but I don't think I've posted these..... my deviant is mostly manips and photos. 
dillwithit on deviantART

Thanks : )


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Great pictures! I love that you chose a brindle pit and a doberman though for the dog pictures...I have both


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've always wanted to own a Doberman. I have fostered a couple that didn't work out because of their history. One didn't do well with crawling toddlers and the other turned out to be a monster at feeding time. They were sent to more appropriate foster homes, but I had fun while I had them. They are beautiful dogs. Our insurance won't let us own a Doberman or a Pit Bull so we've decided to adopt a Great Dane. I used to have a few Bullies and they were awesome dogs.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome! I'll watch you. Heres my dA. 

http://heaven-at-night-123.deviantart.com/


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

cool : )


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

mine user name is strainam...feel free to check out my stuff. I haven't drawn in awhile because I have been busy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

LOVE, LOVE and LOVE the "Barrel Horse" You should darken up the lines a bit, just kind of clean it up , and send it to like the Barrel Horse Assoc, if there is such a thing.

Would make a really neat bummper sticker.!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you. Lilruffian's are a lot better but I didn't do to bad for my first go at it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

**** i love the barrel horse! never even thought of that! ha ha good job
I really like the pitbull as well. The detail in the cobra is wonderful!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks... I was wondering if I should keep at it. I keep hearing about all these fancy pencils everyone is using. lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Why not??! I use just regular pencil to sketch them out & then go over with an art pen. Another common brand of art pencils are Staedtler (Mars Lumograph) I have a couple sets lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll have to look into it. Thanks for the critique. : )


----------

